# Multitester analogico



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola

Siempre habia usado multitester digital, pero recién ahora me acabo de comprar un
mulitester analógico como el que está en la imagen adjunta.

Hay algo que no entiendo, aunque suene insignificante lo siguiente:

Los multitester analógicos se pueden prender y se apagar como los digitales?, pues no veo la forma de hacer esto 

Si se pudiera apagar y prender el Multitester analógico, cómo se haría eso? 

No quisiera q se me gaste la pila tan rápido. 

Mi multitester consta de 2 pilas de 1.5v + 1 bateria de 9v

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2010)

Los multímetros análogos *solo* emplean la batería para medir resistencias, así que si está la llave selectora en otra escala (Que NO sea las de resistencias) *NO* consume.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 9, 2010)

solo hay que cuidar de que las pilas tengan una buena carga o no mide escalas muy bajas 
aun dandole a todo el recorrido del potenciometro de ajuste
saludos


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> si está la llave selectora en otra escala (Que NO sea las de resistencias) *NO* consume.




Quieres decir que el multimetro analógico sólo consumirá si es que la llave selectora está en
el área de OHMIAJE (X1, X10, X100, X1K, X10K) ????

El multitester solo tiene las 2 pilas de 1,5 v puestas, la bateria la coloco/uso sólo cuando voy a usar alta resistencia (X10k) así que tengo la bateria de 9v afuera. Al menos eso me recomendaron.

Tenía el tester en el área de ohmiaje (exactamente en X1) por varios días, pensando q el consumo seria menor.  Asumo que las pilas ya las tengo gastadas..Qué tonto fui.!!

Cualquier comentario es bien recibido!


----------



## maton00 (Jul 9, 2010)

podria consumirse muy poca bateria,pero para que se pudiera haber gastado la bateria, el circuito del tester tubiera que haber estado cerrado,en pocas palabras midiendo algo o con las puntas de prueba cruzadas.
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2010)

El tester analógico pasivo como el tuyo, puesto en las escalas normales de Ohms *NO* consume a menos que midas o te queden las puntas tocando . 

Las dos pilas alcalinas deberían durarte como un año.

Por eso Fogonazo te dice que lo más seguro es dejarlo en otra escala . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 10, 2010)

Para que no gaste esta la posición que dice "OFF", no se alguno la vió.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 12, 2010)

si pero muchos no tienen off

(al menos uno que yo tengo no lo tiene)es un multitester otto de los 80s


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 12, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Para que no gaste esta la posición que dice "OFF", no se alguno la vió.



Mio tampoco tiene OFF, pero gracias a todos ya entendí todo respecto al analógico.

Ahora puedo estar tranquilo y no preocuparme por si se está gastando las pilas alcalinas de 1,5v o la bateria de 9v si es que está puesta, aunque el vendedor me recomendó que no pusiera la batería de 9v, PERO como ustedes dicen si mantengo el multitester como circuito abierto NO SE GASTA NADA ( ni las pilas ni la batería) !


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 13, 2022)

Buenas tardes foristas. Reavivo este tema para una cuestión particular por si a alguien se le ocurrió antes y tiene ganas de intentarlo. Tengo el mismo tester que tiene aquí el amigo latinphonenix7 y para evitar tener que utilizar baterías y pilas recargables le había intentado trazar una alimentación externa a 12V con unas 18650. La idea era bajar después a 9 con un 78L09 para la parte de la batería y a 3 V para la parte de las pilas con un zener y un transistor pequeño. El problema es que las masas de ambas alimentaciones no son comunes con lo cual las medidas no eran fiables. Por lo tanto volví al sistema de pilas+ batería.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 13, 2022)

¿Que sentido tiene eso?
Solo te va a traer disgustos. Las baterías de un polímetro digital duran varios años,  las de uno analógico varias decadas.
En toda mi carrera profesional de electrónico creo que solo he cambiado una batería de uno analógico y como unas cuatro o cinco de digitales.

A cambio de eso tú mismo lo has dicho, masas comunes e historias...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 13, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que sentido tiene eso?
> Solo te va a traer disgustos. Las baterías de un polímetro digital duran varios años,  las de uno analógico varias decadas.
> En toda mi carrera profesional de electrónico creo que solo he cambiado una batería de uno analógico y como unas cuatro o cinco de digitales.
> 
> A cambio de eso tú mismo lo has dicho, masas comunes e historias...


Hola Scooter. Quizá no tuve suerte con la batería que le instalé porque estaba mala: se descargó al año de estar puesta. Las pilas sí conservaban la carga. Ahora que planeo usarlo con mayor frecuencia quizá sí dure. Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 13, 2022)

En general las baterías recargables tienen una tasa de autodescarga mayor. Para cosas de muy muy bajo consumo no suelen compensar.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 14, 2022)

El caso es que, para un multímetro analógico, no tiene sentido colgarle un paquete (Pila+Batería) externo pues y como apunta Scooter, la batería, en esos instrumentos solo se descarga durante unos instante, cuando se requiere medir resistencias. Ningún otro recurso del instrumento hace uso de la batería.

No es lo mismo para un multímetro digital que, aún apagado pude consumir la batería, cuando viene dotado de apagado automático por falta de uso.


----------

